# What is a dog fence alternative



## lilini (Sep 21, 2008)

what can i use instead of a fence to keep my dog secure and keep it in my yard i cant afford a fence so what is another alternatice other that electric fence i want something that i can still throw the tennis ball and play with it ideas


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

A long leash/chain and a harness, with you attached to the other end. 

We have three acres of yard and seven acres of field. There is no way we could afford to fence it all in. We did get an electric fence for our three acres and it works for the most part, but I'm paraniod so I never let Chloe loose in it without me personally overseeing where she is at at all times. 

What I do use for Chloe is a 30' (or around that length - might be more...) chain. Attach it to a harness that the dog is wearing so the dog isn't accidentally closelined, hook it up with nothing around to tangle it, and wah-lah, a contained dog. I can play fetch with Chloe easily when she is on her chain. I stand at one end of her chain reach and I throw the toy close to the other end, so she is running about 60' one way. 

BUT you cannot chain a dog up and leave it outside unattended. Not only could the dog get caught on something, it could get loose or another loose dog/animal/person could torment/attack your dog. But if you are outside with your dog, then a chain would be a good option. 

I just bought a lighter weight chain (up to 60lb dogs) that is at least 30' long for only $14.


----------



## sterkrazzy (May 18, 2008)

I live in a gated community that isn't allowed to have backyard fences. He's also never in the backyard unless he's on the tie-out or I'm there out with him. Both our neighbors have dogs, on one side one of their dogs will charge through the screen on the patio, just to play with my dog, and on the other side they don't use a leash when they let their dog out to go to the bathroom, so I can't really leave him out there unsupervised.

This is the tie-out I was talking about http://www.petco.com/product/4185/Basic-Training-Dome-Stake-with-20-Tie-Out.aspx

I have a 30' or 40' leash for it though, and it's just long enough so that he can't enter the neighbors yard. I don't think he could ever pull it out of the ground, and he's 70 pounds. I've even tried pulling on the chain with the stake in the ground and it didn't budge.


----------



## Bizzle3 (Sep 15, 2008)

lilini said:


> what can i use instead of a fence to keep my dog secure and keep it in my yard i cant afford a fence so what is another alternatice other that electric fence i want something that i can still throw the tennis ball and play with it ideas


I would think a kennel. For when you are gone for a short period of time when the dog wants to be outside. We have a kennel that we used to use for my dog when she was younger before we had a fence. Then we had a fence put in the drive way and around the back side of the house. But as you say you still wanna throw the tennis ball around and play, well a kennel isn't big enough for that unless you got a big one lol. I'm probably not the one that would know about this sort of thing but i hoped this helped 

-Austin


----------



## naturegeek (Feb 13, 2008)

We decided to go with the "best friend fence" since the quote we got for putting up either a chain link or wood fence was outrageous. It's basically black plastic deer fence, and was very easy to put up ourselves. I thought it was quite affordable, but of course that all depends on the size of your yard and your wallet!

It is important to note that it is not meant for leaving your dog out unsupervised, but so far it has worked great for us to play with Roxie in the backyard.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't know what the thing is called, but I have seen people using it. Basically you put down two stakes on the opposite ends of your property and run a metal wire between them. Lastly, you attach one end of his/her leash onto the metal wire and your pup will have pretty the whole property to run around in.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Try a cable run, this allows you to use a lot of space and be able to play with the dog freely.


----------

